# Urinary Tract Infection?



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Just bought a new doe and noticed her whole back end is stained. She was possibly bred, and she was too young so we gave her lutalyse. Chalked it up to drainage from aborting, but now I'm not too sure.

What can I give her if Urinary infection is the problem? Never had a goat do this.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she has an UTI she needs antibiotics - if she is straining to pee or showing any signs of discomfort then this would be a big possibility but if she was bred and then given Lute then I would wait for antibiotics until you are sure its not discharge from both the breeding and then the subsequent heat from the the Lute


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Make sure she's drinking a good bit, take her temp and start her on antibiotic.... if she did abort the biggest thing I would be concerned with would be a possible uterine infection. As Stacey said, the discharge could be normal as when given Lute, they'll not only abort but will come back into heat 72 hours after.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

She had stains when we got her, but now they are more prominent. She is not straining to pee, have seen her pee a few times. They have plenty of water. She was in with two bucks, a pygmy and a boer. We didn't want to take the chance so we gave her the Lute. Had another doe like that, gave her the Lute, she acted like she had had a kid, calling and searching every where, but no discharge like this one.

What antibiotics does she need to be on? Peniicillen?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If her temp is higher than 103 then dosing her with Penicillan would be fine...I do 1 cc per 20 pounds IM for a minimum of 5 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some does are like that....find out.. if the discharge is smelly...if it is not.. it is normal after the shot.....take temp...if it is normal and she is eating.. drinking ok...I would just keep an eye on her..... and not give antibiotics... But if.. you find a smelly discharge ...a high temp and she is acting off ...then start antibiotics... :wink:

Is her urine normal looking or discolored or really strong smelling ?


----------

